# egg bound hen



## MotherOfChickens (7 June 2013)

I am pretty sure one of my hybrids is egg bound. Have given her some meal worms for calcium and some kids vit ADE. She's not that tame-was wondering if the warm bath thing really works? Afraid I have a chook policy that doesn't include vets fees. any help appreciated.


----------



## millsandboon (7 June 2013)

Not much you can do then really. Warm baths and vaseline are only going to help on a relaxed well handled chook. You can shut her away in a dark pen for a couple of days, it does sort a few out. But if she begins to suffer it is best to cull sooner rather than later.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 June 2013)

well, she seems quite recovered thankfully  she's one that's kept in a permanent pen, although they get to free range a bit, and I feed this lot alot of greens. I've since read that feeding alot of greens can affect calcium levels so even though I was feeding layers, it may not be enough. lesson learned, they now have a choice of oyster shell and I will give meal worms as regular treats.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 June 2013)

I came across this on an internet forum somewhere (sorry can't remember where exactly!) - but it said to dose the bird with something like olive oil which should help to loosen the egg; also to put some olive oil around the egg-opening bit (sorry can't remember what its called) and that may help.

The thing to avoid apparently is using fingers to do the job as this can cause problems.

Anyway, glad its sorted.


----------



## Mince Pie (10 June 2013)

I know someone who had an egg bound duck, apparently the vet advice was to lubricate with KY - inside and out


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 June 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I came across this on an internet forum somewhere (sorry can't remember where exactly!) - but it said to dose the bird with something like olive oil which should help to loosen the egg; also to put some olive oil around the egg-opening bit (sorry can't remember what its called) and that may help.
		
Click to expand...

 the vent. 

she's not that tame and I didn't want to stress her unduly-she was still eating and wandering about, albeit a bit slowly, although it would have been my next move. it's mostly caused by large eggs (which she does lay but she's a fair sized hen) or calcium deficiency (calcium is needed for the contractions as well as shell production).


----------



## WelshD (10 June 2013)

You can get liquid calcium which sometimes can help

If you are feeding a decent layers pellet they wont have a deficiency but sometimes they dont always absorb the calcium efficiently, cod liver oil helps with this, about once a week glug some in to the pellets and give them a stir, not lots, just enough to make the pellets shine


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 June 2013)

top tip-thanks


----------

